# Rock Chucks



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Spent a few days up in Idaho hunting Rock Chucks. Man them things can get big. Shot a big mama that probably weighed in at 7-8 lbs. Massive. Getting onto property is difficult. They like to keep them to themselves I guess. Saw hundreds on private property put only got to shoot about 30 or so.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey, at least you got out Al!

I haven't been able to get out to shoot, hunt, or smell the roses for far too long.

What caliber were you shooting?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Hey, at least you got out Al!
> 
> I haven't been able to get out to shoot, hunt, or smell the roses for far too long.
> 
> What caliber were you shooting?


Cooper .204. Hit them real hard with the 32 Grn Zmax. Buddy was shooting the .223 with the Vmax. Spectacular results.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think you need a larger caliber Al.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I think you need a larger caliber Al.


I'm guessing a Browning High Wall in 45/70 !!!;-)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

rock chuck hunting you say?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> rock chuck hunting you say?


Double dog dare ya !:grin:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's some tunes for your next 'chuck outing:






-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Mighty fine pickin .


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Only 30 or so? I'd call that a good trip!






.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Only 30 or so? I'd call that a good trip!
> 
> .


We saw hundreds . But the ranchers are hard to find and some said no thanks , we shoot them ourselves .


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha I was a little surprised at the "only 30 comment" too. I used to love hunting those things as soon as the snow melted up the mountain, but would only average 2 or 3 a trip. I used to just use my .22lr, but it seemed a little light for them. Once I started thumping them with the .17 HMR it put them down with a lot more authority.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

*How Much Stringy Meat Could A Rock Chuck Chuck*? | &#8230;

Tried this Al?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> *How Much Stringy Meat Could A Rock Chuck Chuck*? | &#8230;
> 
> Tried this Al?


Reminds me of the old carp recipe. Carp on a cedar plank, broiled at 450 deg for 1 hour. Through the carp in the trash and eat the plank.


----------

